# El Paso Paul Kayser (LNG) on YouTube



## tuutuutango (Oct 9, 2008)

Greetings:

It was my great pleasure in September 1978 to shoot a short 16mm film of the LNG tanker, El Paso Paul Kayser as she made her maiden voyage from Algeria to the United States delivering her first load of LNG. 

My film was transferred to video tape in 1978 and after 30 years, the magnetic media on the tape deteriorated and the resolution, clarity and color have suffered greatly, but if you are interested in seeing this ship, please click on this link. To me, having grown up in El Paso, Texas (a desert region in the Southwest USA) ... it was very exciting for me to see this magnificent ship coming in from the Atlantic with the "e" logo (standing for my hometown El Paso.)

Sadly, she and her 4 sister ships were either scrapped or re-fitted for other missions within a couple of years after they began service.

Here is the link. I would appreciate your comments you might have. Please leave them here or on my YouTube video.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lPDe9pF9CU*

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## peoplepill (Nov 13, 2009)

*El Paso LNG tankers*



tuutuutango said:


> Greetings:
> 
> It was my great pleasure in September 1978 to shoot a short 16mm film of the LNG tanker, El Paso Paul Kayser as she made her maiden voyage from Algeria to the United States delivering her first load of LNG.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
As a brand new member, I am so happy to find your video. My mother & father were there for the laying of the keel. I have several momentos from that occasion.

El Paso Natural Gas had 6 ships commissioned back then. Paul Kayser was the man who built up EPNG. Even though he was an old man, he was ferried out to the ship and climbed up the lines to the deck of the tanker that bore his name.

Years later, after my dad retired, we were just lucky enough to spot one of the three newer tankers when it was in Norfolk. The ship had been sold to Yugoslavia. That was in the mid 90's.

I know I am going to love this site. I will look around for some photos of those EPNG ships. I know they are here.

-- Peoplepill


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Pp, on your first posting, from the flat bit of Europe.

I suppose, being from the Lone Star state and in the Gas business, that you know Oscar Wyatt of Coastal. Met him once and worked for him in Holland, on a few of his oil tankers.

Have a good look around and enjoy the trip.


----------



## peoplepill (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow! -- Bb -- I did a little research on O. W. after getting your note.
My dad left EPNG in 1981, so my knowledge of Mr. Wyatt is only by his infamous reputation. I don't know all of the reasons why Daddy retired at age 60..at the peak of his career, but I suspect that he saw the writing on the wall when Burlington bought El Paso Natural. He officed in El Paso, tho the other officers were in Houston. 
For almost 40 years of my life, I heard nothing but good things about the company and how the employees were treated. As time passed, Daddy told me when folks visited with him about the downturn in the 80's and 90's.
Yes, I am enjoying the site. Thanks for the note.... Peoplepill


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings PP and a warm welcome to SN from the south of England. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## peoplepill (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, R## 
Thanks for the welcome note. I expect to learn from you "senior members". I turned 65 last month but don't think that qualifies on this cool site
I grew up in the desert (El Paso) and didn't get sea legs until well in my 30's...and then it was racing sailboats...J24's. Since hubby grew up in the Great Lakes area, I have acquired some working knowledge of those boats...no first hand dealings with "saltys". Guess I will do some online studying here. I'll watch for your input....Peoplepill


----------

